# amazed



## jakesadie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello to all,signed up yesterday. I just got my first bolens about 2 months ago, it's a 1050 that had been sitting in a barn for about 15 years, both front tires and 1 rear were flat, no battery, it took me about a half an hour to figure out why it wouldn't roll (rear pin), anyway got it home, put some gas in it and it started right up! Now that's a tractor! It's missing a few small things but they seem to be available on ebay for decent prices, no hurry, heck I'm still learning about what all this thing can do.
Just wanted to thank everyone for the great info. Spent most of last night reading through sixchows owners manual, thanks for that it helped alot. I was wondering what that part was on the rear left hub, thought I had lost the right one, hah!

TROY


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome aboard!!

I dont have a Bolens, but are amazed what such a small tractor can do. There are quite a few guys on here that know a lot about these tractors, and I am sure can help you with any problem.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Troy
Welcome to TF! The more you get to know that 1050, the more you're going to like it! By now, I'm sure you checked out all the attachments that were available for these and other tubeframes. Ebay is a good source for parts, the only problem is when someone (like myself ) just has to have something and drives the price up.
I'm glad you enjoyed the manuals and are able to find any info you might need. Some of these I picked up on eBay and some I've had for years. When you think about how few manuals show up for sale and how many people really need the info, it wouldn't be right not to share.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

A half hour to figure our that pin ain't that bad. I bought one this spring from a guy that had used it to mow with for a couple years. It ran out of gas before I got it on the trailer. No problem, I said I would push it the rest of the way. He told me we wouldn't be able to push it. I just kinda chuckled, reached down and pulled the pin, and started pushing. He just kinda watched in awe. Welcome to TF, Troy.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm surprised he didn't want it back after that!:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Troy...Welcome to the forum. :hello: 

Don't worry about not being an expert on the 1050 yet,
if you hang around here long enough, you'll own 4 of them.
:smiles:


----------



## jakesadie (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks, just reading these posts make me want a tiller,shredder,sicklebar,snowblower,blade.... I finally got my coupler for the mower deck in the mail today, been trying that out. All I can say is it sure beats my belt driven mower.


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome to the world of maintenance according Bolens. I noticed when you talk of your 1050, you refer to her as your "first Bolens tractor." How true it is. Sixchows really has done a great service by posting the manuals. They are a great reference. Post a picture of your first Bolens.
Mark


----------



## jakesadie (Aug 13, 2004)

*picture 1050*

here is a picture, needs some work
<img src=http://www.bright.net/~troyjody/tractor.jpg>


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

That looks real good. Especially for having sat in a barn for 15 years. Did it look like that when you got it or have you started work on it already?


----------



## jakesadie (Aug 13, 2004)

not really, other than cleaning the straw and rat stuff off. The tires are still holding air for some reason, they are very cracked.
There was this and a couple of early 80's craftsman mowers, and the owner told these kids they could have what they wanted for their help in the fields this year, they took the craftsmans and left this behind, I guess they couldn't move it. (suckers:devil: )
Anyway he said I could have it if I could get it out of his barn that day. He's tickled that it started so easy and said he thinks that there's some attachments in the lower part of the barn.
He's pretty busy this time of year, so I'll wait .


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome fellow Ohioan jakesadie! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## jakesadie (Aug 13, 2004)

thanks memmurphy, I'm learning alot allready


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Troy
You do realize you gotta get while the gettin's good! Ask him if he needs a hand for a few hours and get paid in attachments! What boss doesn't like free help?


----------



## jakesadie (Aug 13, 2004)

I know, but he's kind of weird about who and when he let's someone into his barns, my brother lives and works there and I'm really happy with the tractor, all I was looking for was something I could tinker with to help my father-in-law mow inside the fence rows. I never knew tractors like this were available to someone like me (little or no money). I can try to wait, for now. thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I guess you know best. I was just thinking while he's in a giving mood, get what you can.


----------

